# help caribas are sick



## E55racer (Jan 11, 2007)

i noticed this on my fish the other day.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

oops...i took a closer look and it looks different from what i was thinking...sorry dude


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
mine has the same stuff. only a few of them tho. all im doing is a salt treatment, it hasn't gotten any worse. i would move him to a solo tank so he doesnt get the other sick. then turn up the heat a touch. ill let you know if i have any luck of any good advice. drop me a line if you hear anything as well please.


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

ok well i was told to pop them like zits and they will never come back again.....does this sound like a bad idea???


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

even though im not sure what that is i would not recommend popping them this could cause damage to the fish and stress him way out try it if you want but i would say not to


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

inspectahdeck34 said:


> even though im not sure what that is i would not recommend popping them this could cause damage to the fish and stress him way out try it if you want but i would say not to


i dont know what else to try...its just not going away, its not getting bigger so im happy about that but idk what to do anymore.


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

try a hospital tank some salt and increase the heat to 82 degrees if this doesnt work then try pimafix or melafix


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

inspectahdeck34 said:


> try a hospital tank some salt and increase the heat to 82 degrees if this doesnt work then try pimafix or melafix


DONE, DONE, DONE and DONE








this is week 2 so maybe the treatment needs to kick in


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

could be velvet.... maybe.... dont hold me to that but finding a disease by a picture is hard


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

idk, i gonna wait a bit longer and if no change after awhile i think i might either sell or try to hand clean im so lost with this treatment


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

im going to say its velvet this is what i could find on it check it out

http://www.nosickfish.com/diseases.php?disease=2#

also this is the link to the meds for it

http://www.nosickfish.com/shop.php?product=15>


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

this is not a fatal parasite, this is a parasite tho, my REDS used to have this WAY back in the day, look thru my posted threads....although my reds had like 2-3 on them each. (2 reds, 1 caribe) caribe didnt have it tho

I dono how they went away but i tried all kinds of meds back then...

but those are definitly parasites.


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

well lol like i said dont hold me to it but that is the closest thing i could find sorry for any misleading info just trying to find out wut that is


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

i had 1 or 2 on mine then it multiplyed


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

inspectahdeck34 said:


> well lol like i said dont hold me to it but that is the closest thing i could find sorry for any misleading info just trying to find out wut that is


thanks for any info you find its all helpful. mine just has 5 small ones around its eye and its not growing and he is acting perfectly normal, i just want him with the rest and out of the hospital tank


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

just give that hospital tank the BEST water it can possibly have, do water changes everyday for the time he's in there. Dose with salt and have the tank temp set to about 84 maybe even 85-86


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

There is a lot of this about on Caribe at the moment here in the UK. Seems very stubborn to go. Most people have tried higher temps and salt but still it persists. 
Have a look here http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/fish_diseases/..._disorders.html and see what you think.
It may help and work out a bit cheaper for you.
Two of my Caribe have it as well, if thats any consolation! I'm trying the salt route first.
Best of luck


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

I KNOW WHAT IT IS, i took my fish to sharkaquarium and george (nicest man ever) took my sick one and gave me a new one. He said its egg sacs, after the parasite is gone it leaves its egg sacs. He said you should be able to take it off with just ur finger. its not bad and is hard. PM me if you wanna know more.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

kilicar said:


> I KNOW WHAT IT IS, i took my fish to sharkaquarium and george (nicest man ever) took my sick one and gave me a new one. He said its egg sacs, after the parasite is gone it leaves its egg sacs. He said you should be able to take it off with just ur finger. its not bad and is hard. PM me if you wanna know more.


thats something good to know....couple of my caribe has a couple....


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> I KNOW WHAT IT IS, i took my fish to sharkaquarium and george (nicest man ever) took my sick one and gave me a new one. He said its egg sacs, after the parasite is gone it leaves its egg sacs. He said you should be able to take it off with just ur finger. its not bad and is hard. PM me if you wanna know more.


thats something good to know....couple of my caribe has a couple....
[/quote]

he told me its not bad its just egg sacs and you can take it off urself hope that solves everyone else's problems


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

its not easy to take these off and after trying i wont continue


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

soon2breed said:


> its not easy to take these off and after trying i wont continue


hmmmm.....i wonder if they go away on they're own...im not really risking picking up my big ass caribe's and doing that..i like my fingers


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

so far everyone who tried it said its too hard. and personally i would not risk it if its not making ur fish act sick. they told me its easy to take off i hear its like "poping a zit" and Shark Aquariums owner said scraping off with ur nail is easy. so idk maybe they are talking about two different things??????


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

wear some gloves, get the fish in net, hold the fish from its lower section so its in ur hands ....with the fish still in the net, mouth no where near any of ur fingers, and then the top part of its head where the "sac" or the parasite is should be exposed, take tweezers and take them off and what not. it shouldnt take you long....dont keep the fish out of the water too long.


----------

